# OEM Sport Suspension



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Where can I buy the OEM sport Suspension, or anything aftermarket that duplicates it?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What trim level Cruze do you have? Eco and RS Cruzes ought to come with it. 

Probably one can order the springs from a dealer, or a GM parts wholesaler.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

RS Cruze does not come with the Sport Suspension. I think its ECO's, LT2, and Maybe LTZ models. But I have an LT1 RS and I just have the Z-Link Rear with standard struts.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> RS Cruze does not come with the Sport Suspension. I think its ECO's, LT2, and Maybe LTZ models. But I have an LT1 RS and I just have the Z-Link Rear with standard struts.


you are correct! LTZ models definitely have the sport suspension as well. I wish the 1LT cruzes came with it!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

What's the difference between the two suspensions?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought in the US only the 2LT & LTZ get the sport suspension(on the 2011 the 2LT only has the sport suspension if it has rear disc option). I would assume this is just stiffer springs & the same struts.

Actually 'sport suspension' might be a bit of marketing hype, since these models have such heavy wheels over the eco/1LT they need stiffer springs to control the extra unsprung weight. wonder how stiff a LTZ suspension would feel with 1LT wheels? I think I remember reading on here the LTZ rims are 24lbs, Eco 17.8lb but never seen what a 1LT wheel weighs. Anyone know the 1LT wheel weight?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I thought in the US only the 2LT & LTZ get the sport suspension(on the 2011 the 2LT only has the sport suspension if it has rear disc option). I would assume this is just stiffer springs & the same struts.
> 
> Actually 'sport suspension' might be a bit of marketing hype, since these models have such heavy wheels over the eco/1LT they need stiffer springs to control the extra unsprung weight. wonder how stiff a LTZ suspension would feel with 1LT wheels? I think I remember reading on here the LTZ rims are 24lbs, Eco 17.8lb but never seen what a 1LT wheel weighs. Anyone know the 1LT wheel weight?


According to GM, the 17" ECO forged alloys weigh a collective 21lbs less than the 16" cast alloys.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> According to GM, the 17" ECO forged alloys weigh a collective 21lbs less than the 16" cast alloys.


Wow I know that 17.8LB for the eco wheels is light for the size(only a few pounds, most 17in are around 20lb) If your correct on that weight claim that would make the 16in wheels really heavy for their size, almost as much as the 18" wheels on the LTZ.


EDIT: on second thought I think I have read the same thing you claim myself, but I think that included the tire weight.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Wow I know that 17.8LB for the eco wheels is light for the size(only a few pounds, most 17in are around 20lb) If your correct on that weight claim that would make the 16in wheels really heavy for their size, almost as much as the 18" wheels on the LTZ.
> 
> 
> EDIT: on second thought I think I have read the same thing you claim myself, but I think that included the tire weight.


That may indeed include the tire weight. I'm not entirely sure how it was measured. Naturally, the intention was to shine a light on the engineering behind the Eco's wheels. Even if you did include tires though, it's still a significant reduction in unsprung weight when considering a 1" increase in rim diameter. 

The 5 spoke 16" wheels do appear to be pretty bulky...


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

That's not true. I have a 2lt with sport suspension and rear drum


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gdubs said:


> That's not true. I have a 2lt with sport suspension and rear drum


I could be wrong, but I am just stating what was listed as options on the chevy website. The 2012 2LT got the sport suspension, rear discs & 17in rims standard. This was an optional package in 2011. If you don't have the rear discs & 17in rims then you probably don't have the sport suspension according to everything I have read.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I thought in the US only the 2LT & LTZ get the sport suspension(on the 2011 the 2LT only has the sport suspension if it has rear disc option). I would assume this is just stiffer springs & the same struts.
> 
> Actually 'sport suspension' might be a bit of marketing hype, since these models have such heavy wheels over the eco/1LT they need stiffer springs to control the extra unsprung weight. wonder how stiff a LTZ suspension would feel with 1LT wheels? I think I remember reading on here the LTZ rims are 24lbs, Eco 17.8lb but never seen what a 1LT wheel weighs. Anyone know the 1LT wheel weight?





spacedout said:


> I could be wrong, but I am just stating what was listed as options on the chevy website. The 2012 2LT got the sport suspension, rear discs & 17in rims standard. This was an optional package in 2011. If you don't have the rear discs & 17in rims then you probably don't have the sport suspension according to everything I have read.


The two above quotes are somewhat related with regard to my response. 

I believe the approach to balancing unsprung weight is to stiffen the shocks, as those will be the ones dealing with the shock and rebound. The spring rate will have more to do with supporting the weight of the entire car. 

What I'm wondering is what exactly is considered as part of the sport suspension. We have shocks, springs, and the z-link rear. I've heard someone claim that in order to lower the RS and Eco models, all they did was use different shock bumpers. Not sure how much truth there is to this, but is that also a factor?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What I'm wondering is what exactly is considered as part of the sport suspension. We have shocks, springs, and the z-link rear. I've heard someone claim that in order to lower the RS and Eco models, all they did was use different shock bumpers. Not sure how much truth there is to this, but is that also a factor?


According to this older article(about the 2011 2LT) it mentions "stiffer springs (a 15 percent higher spring rate), specially-tuned dampers, and an overall lower ride height (of 10mm). The package also replaces the two rear drum brakes with a set of disks."

Anyone ever see if there is different part numbers listed for the suspension parts between models?


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

I currently have a 1Lt, how much roughly from the deaaler would guys think? Is there a better aftermarket upgrade?


----------



## john13 (May 14, 2012)

RS Cruze does not come with the Sport Suspension. I think its ECO's, LT2, and Maybe LTZ models. But I have an LT1 RS and I just have the Z-Link Rear with standard struts.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

for 2011 the 2lt had an option of the 17 inch tires, rear discs, and sport suspension. the sport suspensions was stiffer rated dampers and springs along wth the 17 and 18 inch wheels. the ltz got the 18 inch tires with the sport suspension. The rs package had NOTHING to do with the suspension. It was decorative. Front fascia, side skirts and rear facia and chrome rings around the speedometer cluster. you could get a 1lt with the rs package with the sixteen inch wheels and no sport suspension. I had all the packages memorized before I bought my 2011 cruze 1lt. so if you have the sixteen inch wheels and tires you do not have the sport suspension but if you have the 17 and 18 inch wheels and tires you do have the sport suspension. The 2011 2lt came with the 16 inch wheels and no sport suspension but it had to have the package installed. I do not know of any 2011 2lt with 17 inch wheels that did not have rear disc brakes and the sport suspension. This is all in 2011 I haven't kept up with 2012 packages.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Just look at the RPO code list on the SPID label in your glove box. Code XJ2 indicates - Sport suspension, lowered. I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT RS and my SPID label does not have that code listed, so no sport suspension.


----------

